# Drawer runner jigs



## dicktimber (28 Jul 2009)

I knocked up a couple of drawer runner jigs to hold the runners in place for drilling.
They are a bit flimsy, especially the lower one that is positioned only 12mm from the bottom rail, so I am going to make new ones.
Has anyone bought the kreg jig, or have some photos of a good jig that works?.

Mike


----------



## xy mosian (29 Jul 2009)

Sorry, I'm not quite sure what you are after.
Is it pre-drilling pilot holes for screws in kitchen drawers for side fix runners, or drilling pilot holes in the carcase sides for the other half?
Are the carcasses assembled or not?

xy


----------



## dicktimber (29 Jul 2009)

ooops sorry was a long day

the jig I refer to is for the side runners that fit onto the carcase, that take bottom drawer fitting runners.
I have made a jig for left and right hand fittings but it's not substantial enough.
I read that on US sites people fit the top runner internally then use blocks under this to fix the lower runner....and so on.

Was looking what method others use?

Thanks 
mike


----------



## xy mosian (29 Jul 2009)

On a ready assembled carcass, I used a 'T' square with a blade of hardboard. This would be about 50mm wide. Along both edges I cut small notch (saw cut) at the correct position for each screw. I used a tape to mark the position of the screw line for each runner vertically, aligned the square and marked the pilot hole positions with an automatic centre punch resting in the notches. Obviously the other edge of the square was used on the other cabinet side.
If you are doing a good number of these a similar jig could be used for the vertical marking.
Where the use of the jig became difficult, at the bottom, the template was lain on the carcass floor and marks struck upwards from the saw cuts (notches), if this measurement is regularly, say 10mm or 12mm, make a blade with that thickness and notch across required surfaces.
If you use runners with differing screw hole positions, forget the notches and line edges etc. with masking tape suitably marked.

beunos notches!  

xy


----------

